# Need help identifying 3 jaw chuck.



## Canuck75 (Dec 4, 2017)

Picked up a nice little 4" 3 jaw chuck but can't find out who made it. Anyone out there recognize the NCK brand? All the parts seem much better finish and quality than a Chinese 5" 3 jaw chuck I recently bought at Busy Bee Tools.

Thanks in advance
Canuck75


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks like a German Co.

https://schunk.com/ru_en/clamping-technology/series/rota-nck-plus/


----------



## utterstan (Dec 4, 2017)

I have boogered 4 jaw maybe i I could use the jaws from it too make yours work.


----------

